# Nice Catfish



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Its the cat in the pic next to my name! Couldn't get it to come up here...sorry! Caught a few nights ago in the Scioto...went a tad over 46lbs...:B 
Live Bluegill was the bait of choice!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

WOw very nice fish congrats i only can wish i will ever get one that big. What did you end up doin with it?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice fish....


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish Congrats.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am a firm believer in catch and release! The only thing I usually eat around here are a few crappie in the spring when I catch 100 or more and fill taking 15-20 wouldn't hurt anything!
So she is indeed back in the river to be caught another day!


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats on the nice fish. And thanks for releasing her to fight another day.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice they are a awesome fish!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice flathead!

Glad it was released to grow, spawn, and 
maybe thrill another catman.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

very nice flathead.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice fish bud. Goog job on the release.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone! She put up one he** of a fight! Hopefully someone else can hook into her someday when she weighs over 50!


----------

